
Hyped Cine Guide Movie App with React Native and Expo - murillodmiranda
https://github.com/murillo94/cine-the-guide-movie
======
murillodmiranda
One year ago I decided to build a guide movie app with RN and Expo just to
learn more about theses technologies, the result was awesome. Everything was
easy to install and run with Expo (fantastic tooling). After that some time
passed and I do not touched in the project anymore until 3 weeks ago that i
decided refactored the app and the results was great again, expo and RN are
improving constantly, each release better and better with tooling, perfomance
and code. It was a great choice to learn more about theses technologies.

Ask me anything that I will try to help you :)

If you want learn more about and see the code, check the repo:

[https://github.com/murillo94/cine-the-guide-
movie](https://github.com/murillo94/cine-the-guide-movie)

